# super preggers black neon tetra



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

ok, so i have been doing my research on this tetra, and i have come up with laying conditions but not gestation period. right now she is abt 2 1/2 - 3 weeks into it and her lower body looks about ready to pop; i can actually see little eggs through her skin! it is easily 2x as wider as her head. i have been feeding live brine shrimp, mosquito larvae, and even reduced water level and raised it back up to mimic flooding. she has to lay soon, right? 

i am not interested in breeding, i just worry that if she doesn't lay soon my move might over stress her and she will die.


----------



## Ocean12 (Jul 10, 2012)

well i hate to tell you but she cant be pregnant but shes filled with eggs and if you have a male in the tank he might mate with her and she will lay eggs


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a difficult one. She is full of eggs, but getting a black neon to spawn is no easy feat. She is not pregnant - she needs to drop a load of eggs. You would need soft and acid water, a male or two and a trigger. One speaker at our local club swore he used a teaspoon of black coffee per 10 gallons to get them to lay.
Egg binding can kill a fish, so it is no joking matter, but black neon egg-laying is really hard to trigger.


----------



## Ocean12 (Jul 10, 2012)

its true egg binding is bad and it will kill a fish so if you see it be aware of what your seeing. if a fish lays eggs its not pregnant on the other hand if its a livebearer then it can be pregnant beacause they carry babies in their stomaches.


----------

